# Hello from an inexperienced blogger



## heromanifesto (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm not a writer by any stretch but I write technical blogs and recently wrote a motivational short piece that I'd like to publish (on a blogging site). However before I do, I was looking to get some editorial feedback and stumbled upon this site. Am in the right place to get a glance over review of my work?  

Thanks!
HM


----------

